# PhysX



## ED101 (15. September 2007)

Neues System, neue Hardware und nun die Frage, soll ich mir eine PhysX Karte holen oder nicht. Mein Kollege ist total begeistert, er spielt Ghost Recon und findet es war eine lohnende Ausgabe. Jetzt die Frage, lohnt sich die Ausgabe, oder sollte man doch noch warten?


----------



## Suichi (15. September 2007)

Für ein Spiel 200Euro zu löhnen, ich weiß nich...


----------



## Kovsk (15. September 2007)

Hat dein Freund Ghost Reacon auch schonma ohne die Karte gezockt?
Also ich persönlich finde das diese Karte im mom der totale schwachsinn ist, es gibt nur wenige Games, die sie überhaupt unterstützen, und dann brignt diese über 150 teure Karte auch nur nen Paar FPS und nen Paar Effeckte extra.


----------



## Soulsnap (15. September 2007)

PhysX Karten sind eig. Sinnlos seitdem die neuen Geforce Karten raus sind. Die 8er Reihe haben doch alle Spezielle Physikprozessoren auf dem Brett wozu dann noch ne PhysX. Also mein Tipp: sag deinem Kumpel er soll die Karte mal ausbauen und dann nochmal zocken. und du solltest besser keine 200  dafür ausgeben


----------



## McZonk (15. September 2007)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=152
Hier hatten wir das Thema PhysX auch schonmal. Speziell im Vergleich zu Crossfire.


----------



## Marbus16 (15. September 2007)

Ne PhysX kostet um die 120 rum (klick1 klick2), wenn du das Geld überhast, würd ich es ausgeben


----------



## INU.ID (15. September 2007)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> PhysX Karten sind eig. Sinnlos seitdem die neuen Geforce Karten raus sind. Die 8er Reihe haben doch alle Spezielle Physikprozessoren auf dem Brett wozu dann noch ne PhysX.


Ganz einfach, PhysX bietet - neben der wesentlich höheren Leistung (auch wenn es aktuell an der Umsetzung schwächelt) - Gameplay-Physik, also Physik die auf das Spielgeschehen Einfluss nimmt. Alles andere, egal ob von GPU oder CPU berechnet, leistet nur Effektphysik.

Eine CPU/GPU schafft glaube nur einige hundert Objekte, die Karte von Ageia hingegen bis zu 30.000.

Wirklich lohnen tut sich die Karte allerdings wirklich nicht... gibt einfach noch zu wenig gescheite Games...

MFG INU.ID


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. September 2007)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Die [Geforce]8er Reihe haben doch alle Spezielle Physikprozessoren auf dem Brett []


_meine Anmerkung in eckigen Klammern_

Das stimmt leider absolut nicht. Die Geforce 8 ist eine GPU mit einem Speicher- und PCIe-Interface, einem 2D-Teil und einer (mageren) Videobeschleunigung. 

Nix Physik - das hat vielleicht Fudo mal geschrieben, macht es aber nicht richtiger.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, PhysX bietet - neben der wesentlich höheren Leistung (auch wenn es aktuell an der Umsetzung schwächelt) - Gameplay-Physik, also Physik die auf das Spielgeschehen Einfluss nimmt. Alles andere, egal ob von GPU oder CPU berechnet, leistet nur Effektphysik.
> 
> Eine CPU/GPU schafft glaube nur einige hundert Objekte, die Karte von Ageia hingegen bis zu 30.000.


Da hast du aber entweder was mißverstanden oder es so ausgedrückt, dass ich es nicht kapiere.

Gerade mit Physx ist man in normalen Spielen (also Cellfactor mal außen vor) auf Effektphysik beschränkt, damit das Spiel "kompatibel" zu der kleinen Randgruppe ohne Physx-Hardware bleibt.

Gameplay-Physik macht bislang i.d.R. die CPU, manche Effekte, wie Partikel- oder Fluid-Simulation können auch auf die GPU ausgelagert werden. Und letztere schafft ebenfalls etliche tausend Objekte, nicht nur einige hundert.


----------



## Wassercpu (22. September 2007)

ich geb so viel kohle für casemod Käse aus, ich glaub ich hole mir jetzt mal eine auf ebay...unterstützt Medel of hounur Airborne nicht auch PysikX?


----------



## jign (25. September 2007)

Ebay würde ich lassen die schließen da meist auf 150 wobei es die schon für 120 bei Alternate gibt.


----------



## Djerun (16. Juni 2017)

Auf ein Neues ... 
Ist es sinnvoll bei Spielen wie Ark (In so fern PhysX jetzt richtig unterstützt wird) , Fallout 4, Ghost Recon: Wildlands, Mass Effect Andromeda und Star Citizen Watch Dogs 2 eine 1050 Ti als PhysX-Karte zu nutzen?
Bei allen Titeln rutschen die minimum-FPS spätestens auf UHD, teilweise aber schon auf UWQHD unter die 60 Frames.
Wie zukunftssicher ist so etwas? 
(In Hinblick wie Titel wie Project Cars 2 das 12K-Auflösung unterstützen soll, oder in hoffentlich erscheinenden VR-Brillen mit besserer Auflösung wie jetzt.)


----------



## Gimmick (16. Juni 2017)

Djerun schrieb:


> Auf ein Neues ...
> Ist es sinnvoll bei Spielen wie Ark (In so fern PhysX jetzt richtig unterstützt wird) , Fallout 4, Ghost Recon: Wildlands, Mass Effect Andromeda und Star Citizen Watch Dogs 2 eine 1050 Ti als PhysX-Karte zu nutzen?
> Bei allen Titeln rutschen die minimum-FPS spätestens auf UHD, teilweise aber schon auf UWQHD unter die 60 Frames.
> Wie zukunftssicher ist so etwas?
> (In Hinblick wie Titel wie Project Cars 2 das 12K-Auflösung unterstützen soll, oder in hoffentlich erscheinenden VR-Brillen mit besserer Auflösung wie jetzt.)



Eine dedizierte Karte nur für PhysX funktioniert nur wenn explizit Hardware-PhysX genutzt wird. Bei den von dir genannten Spielen kann das nur Fallout 4 wenn die extra PhysX-Effekte genutzt werden. Alle anderen Spiele nutzen die PhysX Bibliothek für CPU-Berechnung.


----------



## HisN (16. Juni 2017)

PhysXInfo.com - Projects using PhysX SDK

Lesen, und mal mit der Liste von Games, die Du da gerade genannt hast vergleichen. Eventuell fällt Dir dabei was auf. Und dann erübrigt sich die Frage dann auch sofort.
Wenn man sich mal vorher kundig machen würde, welche Games tatsächlich HW-PhysX verwenden ....


WENN Du tatsächlich ein Game hast, das HW-PhysX unterstützt, und Du TATSÄCHLICH in UHD unterwegs bist  .... dann spielt sich "lohnt sich" und "sinnvoll" immer noch ausschließlich in Deinem Kopf ab.

Ich hab letztens mal wieder BAK in FHD und UHD mit einer Titan X zusammen mit einer 750TI getestet.
In FHD bremst die PhysX-Karte die starke Graka gnadenlos aus.
In UHD gibt es ein paar Frames dazu. Allerdings eher so in der Region "lächerlich". Ob das dann für Dich sinnvoll erscheint ist ganz alleine Deine Entscheidung^^
Immerhin waren es gute 5 Min-FPS.


[Benchmarks] PhysX, welche Grafikkarte reicht aus? - Seite 40 - ComputerBase Forum

Dein Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, von allen Titeln die Du genannt hast, unterstützt alleine Fallout HW-PhysX.
Wenn also genau in dem Moment wo Du rumballerst und überall die Fragmente der Einschläge rumfliegen, Deine FPS droppen, dann würde da eine weitere Karte Punkte bringen. Wenn Du sowieso weniger als 60 FPS hast, obwohl Du nicht ballerst, dann liegt es nicht am PhysX ...

Und sich für ein einziges Game eine 2. Graka in den Rechner stecken? Really?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. Juni 2017)

hab 1080ti für grafik und ne 6gb titan für physx weil ich keinen bock hatte bisher sie zu verkaufen, der nutzen ist irgendwo bei 0 +-0.00......1


----------



## Djerun (16. Juni 2017)

Laut der Liste hier 

List of games with hardware-accelerated PhysX support - Wikipedia

Eigentlich sollten bis auf Project Cars die Spiele die PhysX mit der GPU berechnen und bei Ark gibt es in der BaseEngine.ini folgende Zeile :

bDisablePhysXHardwareSupport=True

Letzter Stand ist das es verbugt ist, aber da Ark ja blad veröffentlicht wird ... 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

Ich will mir den 38" Monitor von LG  holen demnächst. 
Auflösung: 3840 x 1600 Pixel (wären dann 3k)
Dazu eine 1080 Ti am liebsten wäre mir die  INNO3D GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill Black Edition. 
(Soll es bei Caseking geben wird aber immer verschoben ... Ist bei Inno3D aber nicht aufgeführt ... Ist sie nur ein Gerücht, oder kommt sie wirklich mal ?)
INNO3D GeForce GTX 1080 Ti iChill Black Edition, 11264 MB GDDR5X
Meine alte Grafikkarte bekommt dann meine Mutter und ich dann ihre alte 750 Ti.
Die Frage wäre also , wenn ich die Karte ehh schon bekomme. 
Verkaufen bei e-bay oder lieber als PhysX-Beschleuniger nutzen, oder wäre eigentlich eine 1050 Ti besser.
Das eine zu schwache Karte, als PhysX-Beschleuniger, das System ausbremst habe ich ja schon gesehen gehabt in der PCGames Hardware 4/2014 ab Seite 46.
GTX Titan + 9800 GT: Was bringt ein Physikbeschleuniger in Assassin's Creed 4 und Batman?

Ich danke Euch trotzdem erstmal schon für die Antworten.


----------



## HisN (16. Juni 2017)

Djerun schrieb:


> Laut der Liste hier
> 
> List of games with hardware-accelerated PhysX support - Wikipedia
> 
> Eigentlich sollten bis auf Project Cars die Spiele die PhysX mit der GPU berechnen





Djerun schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoll bei Spielen wie Ark (In so fern PhysX jetzt richtig unterstützt wird) , Fallout 4, Ghost Recon: Wildlands, Mass Effect Andromeda und Star Citizen Watch Dogs 2 eine 1050 Ti als PhysX-Karte zu nutzen?




Ich hab da gerade mal nach Wildlands, Watch dogs und Andromeda gesucht, und nix in der Liste gefunden. Aber vielleicht hab ich mich ja vertippt^^


----------



## Djerun (17. Juni 2017)

Nein hast du nicht.
Die Liste ist nur nicht gerade auf dem Laufenden.
Alle anderen Spiele findet man auf der Seite von NVIDIA Alle PC-Spiele − Komplette Liste der fur GeForce optimierten PC-Spiele | NVIDIA , leider steht da aber nicht ob die Spiele eine Berechnung mittels CPU oder GPU unterstützen.


----------



## HisN (17. Juni 2017)

Mir ist beim Start von Andromeda und Wildlands auch kein PhysX Logo aufgefallen oder ein PhysX Regler im Game.


----------



## Gimmick (17. Juni 2017)

Djerun schrieb:


> Nein hast du nicht.
> Die Liste ist nur nicht gerade auf dem Laufenden.
> Alle anderen Spiele findet man auf der Seite von NVIDIA Alle PC-Spiele − Komplette Liste der fur GeForce optimierten PC-Spiele | NVIDIA , leider steht da aber nicht ob die Spiele eine Berechnung mittels CPU oder GPU unterstützen.





HisN schrieb:


> Mir ist beim Start von Andromeda und Wildlands auch kein PhysX Logo aufgefallen oder ein PhysX Regler im Game.



Bin bei meiner Antwort davon ausgegangen, dass sicher ist, dass die Spiele zumindest PhysX nutzen. Kurzes rumgegoogle sagt aber, dass das nicht so ist.
Die Nvidia-Liste bezieht sich auf die allgemeine Unterstützung von irgendwelchen Nvidia-Bibliotheken (PCSS, HFTS, TXAA, Ansel etc.). Zumindest Dice hat in Frostbite bis inklusive BF:Hardline und DA: Inquisition Havok genutzt. In Watch Dogs 1 und GR: Wildlands kommt ebenfalls Havok zum Einsatz.


----------



## HisN (17. Juni 2017)

Das ist genau der Grund warum ich immer physx.Info linke
Wider erwarten ist die natürlich aktuell. Viel tut sich da nicht.


----------

